# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > पाक कला >  सात्विक भोजन .......

## Sumer S. Siswal

सभी मित्रों को प्रणाम 
आप सब के सामने मेरा अगला सूत्र पेश है 
सात्विक भोजन .......
इसमें मैं आप सब को सात्विक भोजन के बारे में जानकारी 
प्रदान करने की कोशिश करूँगाl
और यदि किसी मित्र को मेरी गलती से ये सूत्र 
पसंद आ जाए तो * का बता अवस्य दबाएl
और बात के अंत दो बात ज़रूर कहूँगा,
एक ये मेरा निजी अनुभव नहीं है सब कॉपी एंड पेस्ट अर्थात नक़ल का कमाल हैl
दूसरी बात ये की ये ज़रुरी नहीं की ये सब को पसंद आयेl

----------


## NaKShtR

जी आने तो दीजिए , फिर देखते है

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

इस सूत्र को शुरू करने से पहले कुछ बाते आपके सामने रखना चाहूँगा, और उम्मीद करूँगा की आपको अच्छी लगेगीl
और हाँ एक बात और यदि आपको बताने में मुझ से कुछ भूल हो गई हो और किसी मित्र ज्यादा पता हो तो वो उस 
विषय पर बहस ना करकर उस विषय पर सही बात का उल्लेख कर हम सब का ज्ञान बढ़ायेl

धन्यवाद

----------


## Kamal Ji

अब सीसवाल जी कुछ लिख भी डालो......................

----------


## Raman46

*शुरू  हो जा भाई दो ग्लास लस्सी के साथ / भोजन का मजा दुगुना हो जाएगी*

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

सबसे पहले हम चर्चा करंगे की सात्विक भोजन होता क्या है?

जैसा की मैंने कई जगह पढ़ा और सुना है, हमारे ऋषि - मुनियो ने हमारे भोजन को तीन तरह का बताया हैl
राजसिक भोजन 
तामसिक भोजन 
सात्विक भोजन

जिस व्यंजन या पकवान में गरम मसालों का प्रयोग होता हैl उस भोजन को राजसिक भोजन के समूह में शामिल किया गया हैl
राजसिक भोजन की वैसे तो कंही भी मनाही नहीं पाई जाती परन्तु हमारे संतो महात्माओ के अनुसार राजसिक भोजन हमें काम/ क्रोध 
की और अग्रसर करता हैl और हमरी सोच भी उग्र हो जाती हैl
उसके बाद आता है तामसिक भोजन 
तामसिक भोजन में हम मासाहार को शामिल करते है जिसमे मांस, अंडा इत्यादि आते हैl हमारे हिंदू धर्म में इस तरह के तामसिक भोजन 
की पूरण रूप से वर्जित हैl हमारे संतो के मुताबिक तामसिक भोजन हमारे स्वभाव/दिमाग को क्रूर. और उदंड बनाता हैlउनके अनुसार तामसिक 
भोजन करने वाला व्यक्ति कोई विरला ही होगा जो सद कर्मो पर पाया जाता होl
अंत में आता है सात्विक भोजन 
जिस भोजन में कम मसालेदार, एवं साधारण हो वो सात्विक भोजन कहलाता और हमारे संत महात्मा भी सात्विक भोजन को उत्तम भोजन मानते 
हैlउनकी मानी जाए तो अगर आपको हरी भक्ति करनी है या अपना साधारण जीवन व्यतीत करना है तो सात्विक भोजन अपनाना चाहिए इससे
आपका चित्त शांत रहता हैl आप शांत स्वभाव के पाए जाते हैl

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> *शुरू  हो जा भाई दो ग्लास लस्सी के साथ / भोजन का मजा दुगुना हो जाएगी*





> अब सीसवाल जी कुछ लिख भी डालो......................





> जी आने तो दीजिए , फिर देखते है


आप सभी का सूत्र पर पधार कर हौसला बढ़ाने के लिए शुक्रियाl

----------


## sushilnkt

*जय हो बाबा ..
भोजन वाले की ..

वो कहावत हे ना:-

जेसा खाओ अन्न वेसा होगा मन*

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

सब से पहले आपके सामने पेश है रमण जी की पसंदीदा लस्सी .....

*सामग्री*

400 मी. ली. दूध
2 लीटर छाछ/लस्सी/मट्ठा
1 कप चीनी
कप अनानाश के टुकड़े, पिस्ता, नीबू, चेरी इत्यादि  सजावट के लिए 

*विधि*

सारी सामग्री को मिक्सर में डालकर मिलाएँ और फ्रिज में रख देंl गिलास में परोसें और ऊपर से बारीक़ कटे 
हुए पिसते डाल देंl नीबू की फाँक और चेरी से सजाएँl


12 गिलास लस्सी बनेगी

----------


## snsharma123

सही है जी किसी ने कहा है की जेसा खाए अन्न  वेसा होवे मन ! १ बार १ बहुत तपस्वी साधू  राजा के दरबार में आये  राजा ने उनका स्वागत किया ! महात्मा जी को भोजन खिलाया गया ! भोजन करने के बाद महात्मा जी ने देखा की रानी का नवलखा हार वहा रखा है महात्मा जी ने उस हार को अपने झोले में डाल दिया ! और महात्मा जी अपनी कुटिया पर चले गए ! सुबह जब रानी को हार नहीं मिला तो खोज शुरू हुई राजा ने सरे नोकरो को सख्त आदेश दिया की यदि हार नहीं मिला तो सबको सूली पर चढ़ा दूंगा ! बेचारे नोकर क्या करे? इतने में ही वो महात्मा राजा के पास आए और बोले रजा ये लो आपका हार ! इसे कल में ही चुरा कर ले गया था ! राजा बोला महाराज एसा नहीं हो सकता आप हार नहीं चुरा सकते ! महात्मा बोले राजन हार तो मेने ही चुराया है पर ये बातो कल जो भोजन अपने मुझे खिलाया वो कहा से आया था? रजा ने भंडारी को बुलाया ! पूछने पर भंडारी ने बताया की हे राजन वो अन्न एक चोर के यहाँ से लगान के रूप में आया था ! तब महात्मा ने कहा की हे राजन वो अन्न खाने से ही मेरी बुद्धि चोरी करने के लिए मचली और मेने हार चुराया ! इस लिए सही है की जेसा खाए अन्न ! वेसा होए मनन!


> सबसे पहले हम चर्चा करंगे की सात्विक भोजन होता क्या है?
> 
> जैसा की मैंने कई जगह पढ़ा और सुना है, हमारे ऋषि - मुनियो ने हमारे भोजन को तीन तरह का बताया हैl
> राजसिक भोजन 
> तामसिक भोजन 
> सात्विक भोजन
> 
> जिस व्यंजन या पकवान में गरम मसालों का प्रयोग होता हैl उस भोजन को राजसिक भोजन के समूह में शामिल किया गया हैl
> राजसिक भोजन की वैसे तो कंही भी मनाही नहीं पाई जाती परन्तु हमारे संतो महात्माओ के अनुसार राजसिक भोजन हमें काम/ क्रोध 
> ...

----------


## swami ji

> अब सीसवाल जी कुछ लिख भी डालो......................


हा हा हा हा हा हा हा.....सही में ऐसा हे क्या जी ,,अनु जी .......

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

केले का पंच
सामग्री

4 कप पानी
2 कप चीनी
1 लीटर अनानास का रस
500 मी.ली. संतरे का रस
4 बड़े केले
2 नीबूओ का रस
जिंजरेल(पेय) 

विधि 

चीनी और पानी कू उबालकर हलकी चाशनी तैयार कर लेl केले के टुकड़े और संतरे के रस को मिक्सर 
में डालकर इसका मिश्रण बनाएँl जिंजरेल के अलावा सारी सामग्री मिलाएँl मिश्रण की मात्र लगभग दो
लीटर बनेगीl इस मिश्रण को रात भर फ्रीज़र में रखेंl परोसने से कुछ समय पहले ही मिश्रण को फ्रीज़र 
से निकाल ले ताकि निकालने में आसानी रहेl गिलास को एक चौथाई फ्रूट-मिश्रण से भरेl ठन्डे जिंजरेल 
से बाकि गिलास भर देंl

----------


## Raman46

> केले का पंच
> सामग्री
> 
> 4 कप पानी
> 2 कप चीनी
> 1 लीटर अनानास का रस
> 500 मी.ली. संतरे का रस
> 4 बड़े केले
> 2 नीबूओ का रस
> ...


*ये सब कब तक खिलाएंगे सीसवाल जी भाई /*

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> *ये सब कब तक खिलाएंगे सीसवाल जी भाई /*


जब आपका दिल करे .......
तब आ जाना जो रुखा सुखा है वो पेश कर दिया जायेगाl

----------


## Raman46

> जब आपका दिल करे .......
> तब आ जाना जो रुखा सुखा है वो पेश कर दिया जायेगाl


*भाई लस्सी जरुर होनी चाहिए साथ में /////////*

----------


## Kamal Ji

> जब आपका दिल करे .......
> तब आ जाना जो रुखा सुखा है वो पेश कर दिया जायेगाl


जिस दिन आने का रमन जिक्रेंगे उसी दिन Mr.India बन जायेंगे.

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> जिस दिन आने का रमन जिक्रेंगे उसी दिन Mr.India बन जायेंगे.


ये हरयाणवी है, मिस्टर इंडिया कभी नहीं बना और ना बनेगा,
मैं उन्समे से नहीं जो एक बार हाँ करके फिर मना कर देl

----------


## usha chauhan

जानकारी अछी लगी आजमा कर देखेगे

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> जानकारी अछी लगी आजमा कर देखेगे


सूत्र भ्रमण और हौसला अफजाई के लिए शुक्रिया, 

मिस चौहान ये तो अभी शुरुआत भर हैl

----------


## Shri Vijay

धन्यवाद हरियाणवीजी ,बेहतरीन सूत्र

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

पार्टी शरबत
सामग्री

2 लीटर लिम्का/ 7अप
2 लीटर नीबू शरबत
850 ग्राम फ्रूट काकटेल-छना हुआ(मिले-जुले फलों के टुकड़े)

विधि

सारी सामग्री मिलाएँ, खूब ठंडा करें और लंबे गिलासों में पीने के लिए स्ट्रा और बड़े चम्मचो 
के साथ परोसेंl नीबू कि फाँक से सजाएँl

लगभग 20 गिलास बनेंगे

सुझाव

डिब्बे बंद फ्रूट काकटेल के स्थान पर ताज़े फल जैसे खरबूजा, अनानास, केले, आडू, पपीते
का भी उपयोग कर सकते हैl फल अच्छे पके हुए होंl पर ज्यादा पके हुए ना होंl

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र +++++++++++++++++

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

तरबूज पेय 

सामग्री

6 कप तरबूज का गुद्दा
1 कप गुलाब शरबत
ठंडा पीने का सोडा
कुटी हुई बर्फ
वनीला आइसक्रीम (प्रत्येक गिलास के लिए एक बड़ा चम्मच)

विधि

गुलाब शरबत और तबूज़ के गुद्दे को बड़े बर्तन में मिलाएँl परोसने के लिए गिलास में एक चौथाई 
मिश्रण भर देंl उपर से कुटी हुई बर्फ डाले और 3/4 गिलास ठन्डे सोडा वाटर से भर देंl अंत में वनीला
2 आइसक्रीम के चम्मच डाल देंl

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

अंडा रहित आमलेट

सामग्री

1/4 कप बेसन 
1/4 कप मैदा
1 टमाटर(उबलते हुए पानी में डालकर छिलका उतरा व् कटा हुआ)
1/2  कप कसा हुआ चेडर चीज़ 
चुटकी भर मीठा सोडा
1/2 कप पानी
1/8 कप ताज़ा धनिया
1/8 कप बारीक़ कटा हुआ प्याज
1/4 छोटा चम्मच लाल मिर्च
1 हरी बारीक़ कटी हुई मिर्च
नमक स्वाद अनुसार
तेल 

विधि

सारी सामग्री को एक बर्तन में डाल कर घोल बनाएँl नमक डालेंl नानस्टिक फ्राई पैन गरम करके बड़े 3-4 चम्मच 
तेल डालेl इस पर 3-4 बड़े चम्मच मिश्रण डालें और चम्मच कि उलटी तरफ से फैला देंl उसे ऊपर उठने देंl आँच
 काम करके सुनहरा भूरा होने तक पकाएँl

और इस तरह आप अंडा रहित आमलेट बना सकते हैl

----------


## ragini sangwan

बढ़िया जानकारी है ++

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

चीज़ के गोले 

सामग्री

150 ग्राम चीज़ कटा हुआ 
100 ग्राम डबल रोटी का चूरा
100 ग्राम मक्खन
2 कप मैदा
2 कप दूध
1 हरी मिर्च कटी हुई
1 छोटा प्याज कटा हुआ 
नमक स्वादानुसार

विधि

बड़े पतीले में दूध को गर्म करे और जब दूध गुनगुना हो जाए तब उसमे धीरे धीरे मैदा मिलते जाएँ जिससे गुठलियाँ न बनें l
जब घोल गाढ़ा हो जाए, तब डबल रोटी का चूरा मिलाकर एक मिनट तक पकाएँ l आँच से उतारकर उसमे चीज़, प्याज व् अन्य
सामग्री डालकर अच्छी तरह मिला लें l मिश्रण इतना गाढ़ा कर ल कि उसके गोले बन सकें l फिर इन गोलों को गर्म तेल में 
सुनहरा भूरा होने तक तलें l तेल से निकल कर उसे कागज पर फैला लें l टमाटर के सॉस के साथ परोसें l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

मसालेदार चने 

सामग्री

500 ग्राम काबुली चना उबले और छाने हुए 
1 छोटा चम्मच गर्म मसाला
2 छोटे चम्मच नीबू का रस
1 हरी कटी हुई मिर्च
1 छोटा प्याज, कटा हुआ
1 छोटा टमाटर, कटा हुआ 
2 अजवाइन के पत्ते
नमक स्वादानुसार
तेल ज़रुर्तानुसार


विधि 

फ्राई पैन में तेल गर्म करें और उसमे चने डालें lएक मिनट तलें और उसमे सारी सामग्री डालकर अच्छी
तरह मिला लें lपरोसने से पहले दो मिनट और पका लें l अजवाइन के पत्ते, टमाटर और लच्छेदारप्याज
 से सजा कर परोसें l

----------

